# Nissan Skyline R34 GT-T 4WD conversion, is it possible?



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello, and good morning petrolheads!

I'm new to this forum, and I am an R34 fan :wavey:
Let me introduce myself briefly, my name is Leo and I'm a lawyer, currently applying for master degree in London. 

Though I claimed myself a fan, I confess that I don't know much about technical specs about all R34 variants, except for the very obvious external and a little bit internal specs of each variants.

Well, I am doing research about R34 GTR in the UK, especially the price range, mostly cost around 25.000 - 30.000 quid, depends on the spec and mods the previous owner did. I will be honest, I cannot afford the GTR right away. Every R34 fans will of course consider this a lot cheaper option, that is to acquire the R34 GT-T. 

I prefer 4WD system over the FR layout of the GTT, but the financial difficulty make it near impossible to have a GTR. Now my question is, Does any of you have performed this kind of mod? Or a more basic question, is it cost effective to simply convert the GTT to 4WD? If it is, what do I have to buy? I've seen this procedure conducted in some 350Z, in the US, as well as in Germany.

Thank you so much, chaps! :bowdown1:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I don't think converting a GT-T to 4WD is straight forward and I highly doubt it would be cost effective either. I'm pretty sure the GT-T has a different floor pan to the GTR


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jags said:


> I don't think converting a GT-T to 4WD is straight forward and I highly doubt it would be cost effective either. I'm pretty sure the GT-T has a different floor pan to the GTR


Yes, some mechanics I've met said similarly to you.. To do such procedure is probably the same as rebuild the car from scratch...

But, I still curious, though...:runaway:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

May be easier to get an R34 GT-4 and put an RB26 into it, alternatively get an R33 or R32 GTR as they're cheaper than an R34 GTR


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

probably but it would be better and cheaper to get a GTR from the off.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Jags said:


> May be easier to get an R34 GT-4 and put an RB26 into it, alternatively get an R33 or R32 GTR as they're cheaper than an R34 GTR


Depending on how close a replica you want this would be the best way by far.

AFAIK the GT4 has the same gearbox/ATTESA (if manual) as the R32/33 GTR. Shouldn't be that hard to buy a relatively cheap R32/33 GTR engine to fit into the car.

You can buy bodykits to ape the look of the R34 GTR. OEM wheels aren't too hard to find either.

Not sure what an R34 GT4 goes for but say £5k to fit an RB26 and another £5k to convert trhe body/paint and do some of the interior

You could fit an MFD with some hassle. If you are really keen you could fit the Getrag box and seats but as noted above if you go to the that kind of length you're probably better off just buying an R34.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

As you know a really decent GTT costs well under 10K and a really decent GTR costs over £25k which should tell you something

If the conversion was even half simple the world would be full of converted GTTs...............


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

Leonov34 said:


> Hello, and good morning petrolheads!
> 
> I'm new to this forum, and I am an R34 fan :wavey:
> Let me introduce myself briefly, my name is Leo and I'm a lawyer, currently applying for master degree in London.
> ...




hi leonov34

im on my 2nd yr LLB this coming school year =)

i dreamt of a gtr34 before but it was far from reality. i ended up with a gtr32 and loved it, loving it and will always love it. the conversions is a big job unless you want to spend ££££s on it. i suggest gtr 32 or 33 if you prefer 4wd. ironically, i saw a 34 with a GTR emblem at the boot. i doubted if it was a gtr due to the lines. im not saying gtt is not good however sticking a gtr emblem to a gtt seem not right. same principle with what you want to do. converting the gtt to a gtr. so why not buy a gtr instead? save yourself the hassle and ££££s. if you like the box type, then it is gtr32, but if you like the smooth lines then go for the gtr33. you wont get wrong with them =) 

welcome aboard


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

Cris said:


> Depending on how close a replica you want this would be the best way by far.
> 
> AFAIK the GT4 has the same gearbox/ATTESA (if manual) as the R32/33 GTR. Shouldn't be that hard to buy a relatively cheap R32/33 GTR engine to fit into the car.
> 
> ...


thanks, you explanations made me think.. But do you see R34 GT4 often? because I don't... 

you know what, I think it through by some rally references, and the cost will be off the chart in no time... I watched some guy building a Fiesta, converted it into 4WD, added some mods, and.. Bloody hell.... he spent almost 100.000 quid?! what?! :runaway:


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

RSVFOUR said:


> As you know a really decent GTT costs well under 10K and a really decent GTR costs over £25k which should tell you something
> 
> If the conversion was even half simple the world would be full of converted GTTs...............


Good point, mate :wavey:
'I will try to think this through, and let this thread stands for others who might have attempted to do such mods and give us more infos :chuckle:


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

nightcrawler said:


> hi leonov34
> 
> im on my 2nd yr LLB this coming school year =)
> 
> ...


AH! my mate! :wavey:
It's nice to see fellow lawyer around... 

Yes, believe it or not, I tried so hard to like either R32 or R33 GTRs, but the fact that I stucked with my love to R34 makes it very hard to move on :chairshot

I absolutely agree with you, by adding GTR emblem to a GTT is not legit at all :bawling: I don't really like the idea how people converted their GTT to look GTR-ish, because it is essentially wrong.. I will probably buy an R34 GTT, and accept the "downside" of it's FR layout, then widened the wheel arches, the add an aftermarket R34 GTR bodykit.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

yes compañero, nice to hae another lawyer here =)

i dont blame you for loving the looks of the 34. its really a beaut especially the gtrs. i do suggest you take a gtr 32/33 for a drive first before taking the plunge so you can see the difference between gtt and gtr =)



Leonov34 said:


> AH! my mate! :wavey:
> It's nice to see fellow lawyer around...
> 
> Yes, believe it or not, I tried so hard to like either R32 or R33 GTRs, but the fact that I stucked with my love to R34 makes it very hard to move on :chairshot
> ...


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Leonov34 said:


> AH! my mate! :wavey:
> It's nice to see fellow lawyer around...
> 
> Yes, believe it or not, I tried so hard to like either R32 or R33 GTRs, but the fact that I stucked with my love to R34 makes it very hard to move on :chairshot
> ...


Perhaps a BeeR R324 then?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

R34 Gtt Rwd, To Gtr Awd Conversion - Drivetrain and transmission - Skylines Australia

Hope this helps


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

nightcrawler said:


> yes compañero, nice to hae another lawyer here =)
> 
> i dont blame you for loving the looks of the 34. its really a beaut especially the gtrs. i do suggest you take a gtr 32/33 for a drive first before taking the plunge so you can see the difference between gtt and gtr =)


thank you...
Actually a friend of mine owns an R34 GTR Vspec II Nur in Bayside blue, And it is absolutely monster!! But, thanks for the advice, I will try to have a couple runs with my other mates GTRs, they have R32 and R33, what lucky bastards :chuckle:

Yes, I think I have to make a decision at some point, but I'm not in a hurry


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

Cris said:


> Perhaps a BeeR R324 then?
> 
> 
> LOL! this is the car I saw in Hot Version video, it is a beast, but I don't like the appearance... anyway, thanks mate, you are one helpful person :bowdown1:
> ...


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

GTR Cook said:


> Hope this helps


BLOODY HELL!!!
IT IS POSSIBLE, THEN ?! :flame: :flame:

thanks matey!! :bowdown1:

But of the look of it, it will cost me dearly


----------



## Clrs (Jan 14, 2011)

I did almost what you want to do. I bought an R34 GT-Four coupe and transformed it into GTR. The last thing I need to complete is rear wide fenders.
You can ask more detailed questions, I will answer them.


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

Clrs said:


> I did almost what you want to do. I bought an R34 GT-Four coupe and transformed it into GTR. The last thing I need to complete is rear wide fenders.
> You can ask more detailed questions, I will answer them.


sweet! can i see your car, please? :bowdown1:

Well, my question is probably this, what is the hardest part in your mod? referring to the link given by a mate earlier in the previous page, it seems the biggest problem to "convert" non GTR to a GTR-ish is the gearbox. I don't know much about the GT four and GTR, so can you explain? :bowdown1:


----------



## Clrs (Jan 14, 2011)

Leonov34 said:


> sweet! can i see your car, please? :bowdown1:
> 
> Well, my question is probably this, what is the hardest part in your mod? referring to the link given by a mate earlier in the previous page, it seems the biggest problem to "convert" non GTR to a GTR-ish is the gearbox. I don't know much about the GT four and GTR, so can you explain? :bowdown1:


GT-T - RB25DET and RWD. Can be MT or AT.
GT-Four - RB25DE and 4WD. Also can be MT or AT. Coupe or sedan.

So, basically I bought a GT-Four coupe MT and installed RB26DETT from R33 GTR. And a very long list of other installed stuff. Also the rear subframe is from BNR34 Vspec. Gearbox on GT-Four is the same as on R33 GTR but with push type clutch.
The hardest parts are wiring harness and air conditioner. RB25DE NEO harness differs significantly and I connected both RB26 and NEO, so have a hybrid one now. Air conditioner was a pain as well.
Will post some pictures a bit later.


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

Clrs said:


> GT-T - RB25DET and RWD. Can be MT or AT.
> GT-Four - RB25DE and 4WD. Also can be MT or AT. Coupe or sedan.
> 
> So, basically I bought a GT-Four coupe MT and installed RB26DETT from R33 GTR. And a very long list of other installed stuff. Also the rear subframe is from BNR34 Vspec. Gearbox on GT-Four is the same as on R33 GTR but with push type clutch.
> ...


I see...
Well after searching for additional reference, I walked across a thread, in this forum, actually, with a similar project to me, or maybe more to you.. he was trying to convert a GT four to a GTR..

How long did it take to finally came up with the current form, mate? How much it cost for the whole project, including the GT four you paid? It is of course if you don't mind answering


----------



## Clrs (Jan 14, 2011)

Pictures are from different times


----------



## Clrs (Jan 14, 2011)

Leonov34 said:


> I see...
> Well after searching for additional reference, I walked across a thread, in this forum, actually, with a similar project to me, or maybe more to you.. he was trying to convert a GT four to a GTR..
> 
> How long did it take to finally came up with the current form, mate? How much it cost for the whole project, including the GT four you paid? It is of course if you don't mind answering


I was looking for the car itself for 2 years as most I saw were junk. The cost was £10500. Now it's almost £21000 but it's 630 hp with everything done mechanically to support that power. I also have a very expensive Ohlins coilovers with variable stiffness springs. I also got almost new ATS Triple plate carbon clutch, Midori Seibi titanium exhaust, HPI manifolds and elbows, new Tomei injectors and etc... long list.


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

Clrs said:


> I was looking for the car itself for 2 years as most I saw were junk. The cost was £10500. Now it's almost £21000 but it's 630 hp with everything done mechanically to support that power. I also have a very expensive Ohlins coilovers with variable stiffness springs. I also got almost new ATS Triple plate carbon clutch, Midori Seibi titanium exhaust, HPI manifolds and elbows, new Tomei injectors and etc... long list.


Mate, my hat is off to you...
Really sweet mods you have there...:bowdown1: :runaway:

With that sums of money, it can almost buy you a GTR... LOL
anyway, you should post your project in the Forum 

thanks, you are much more than a help :wavey:


----------



## Clrs (Jan 14, 2011)

Leonov34 said:


> Mate, my hat is off to you...
> Really sweet mods you have there...:bowdown1: :runaway:
> 
> With that sums of money, it can almost buy you a GTR... LOL
> ...


The thing is a genuine R34 GTR is no less than £26-27000 here. And it would be stock. And I would need to pay all the money at one time and I didn't have it. So my expenses were elongated in time and I was able to afford it.
Thanks, maybe I'll add my project after I complete the exterior to be on par with genuine GTR


----------



## Clrs (Jan 14, 2011)

One thing I have to say: it's a lot of work. And if you don't have a garage with all tools and if you are not good with wiring and other stuff... maybe it's not a good idea to go the path I did. My friend is a professional super mechanic and he owns a large garage where he is fixing automatic transmissions, it's his business. So I "parasited" on his place, his tools, his lifters, his advices and so on  And it was a key for success. If you don't have technical resources for that... it would be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Leonov34 said:


> Cris said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps a BeeR R324 then?
> ...


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

Clrs said:


> One thing I have to say: it's a lot of work. And if you don't have a garage with all tools and if you are not good with wiring and other stuff... maybe it's not a good idea to go the path I did. My friend is a professional super mechanic and he owns a large garage where he is fixing automatic transmissions, it's his business. So I "parasited" on his place, his tools, his lifters, his advices and so on  And it was a key for success. If you don't have technical resources for that... it would be a pain in the ass.


Much appreciated with the advice, mate 
I have to admit that I know so little about mechanic and tuning, but I am willing to learn. Lets see what years ahead will provide me :wavey:

I may need lots of help with professional tuner, such as middlehurst and others, they can handle it well...

good luck with the project, I'm looking forward to see the final result :bowdown1:


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

Cris said:


> Leonov34 said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look in this thread. Some of the older pictures aren't showing up anymore but the more recent stuff should be OK.
> ...


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Leonov34 said:


> Cris said:
> 
> 
> > I envy you! you know so much about your mods, which takes forever for me :bowdown1:
> ...


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

I've done a lot of engine conversions over the years and they're all hard yakka.
But if I wanted a cheap equivalent to the GTR it would certainly be the much underrated GT4, the poor man's GTR.
I would not go the Rb26 route though, a 25det is in my opinion a far more tractable engine and can produce excellent hp without breaking the bank.
300rwkw is about it for an unopened 25det and that's not too shabby.
Work under the bonnet on the single turbo 25 is a breeze when compared to the complexities of the 26.
So I'd either turbo the 25de which can be done very cheaply and still produce good reliable hp.
OR swap out the 25de for a 25det from something like a Stagea.
As most posters have mentioned, it's the re-wiring which causes the big headaches so correct engine selection first off will eliminate these hassles.
I think you'll also find the GT4 was sold with the Neo20. 
One of those would be excellent buying. Hardly capable of much wear and tear to the driveline with that power plant.


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

geoffree said:


> I've done a lot of engine conversions over the years and they're all hard yakka.
> But if I wanted a cheap equivalent to the GTR it would certainly be the much underrated GT4, the poor man's GTR.
> I would not go the Rb26 route though, a 25det is in my opinion a far more tractable engine and can produce excellent hp without breaking the bank.
> 300rwkw is about it for an unopened 25det and that's not too shabby.
> ...


Yeah, the choice of engine in stock GT4 is probably out of my options to build a beast 4WD non-GTR... Talking about Stagea, I found someone in Australia was actually trying to convert his GTT into 4WD with Stagea Drivetrain, what do you think?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Cris said:


> Leonov34 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that the pictures have disappeared. But yes I had the seats recovered in black leather and grey alcantara. Looks much better than even brand new oem to my eye.


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

Cris said:


> Cris said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

A little update for the question I asked regarding conversion from RWD to 4WD in the R34 GTT.... :wavey: 

I spent couple hours to focused on projects and attempts filed by some tuners and shops, finally I stumbled across this



> http://forums.nicoclub.com/ill-garage-r34-gtt-to-r34-gtr-conversion-fast-and-furious-t564761.html


Basically, this tuner was contacted by a customer in the US, who asked him whether he could converted his (the customer) R34 GTT into 4WD and fit an RB26 inside it. He found out later on, that the process was not that simple. He finally had to made LOTS OF CUSTOM WORKS just to make it looked like a GTR, exclude the 4WD... He suggested that parts needed to be customized were:

1. Trans Tunnel
2. Trans mount
3. Driveshaft
4. Front & rear subframe
5. etc

After looking at this, I became discouraged to go further in converting GTT to a GTR. Man, this is sad 

But I was always fond of the the idea to just simply give a GTT, a GTR body. That's about it....:chuckle:


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

Yes as it was explained earlier, the GTT floor pan would need to be modified in the tunnel region for the wide GTR transfer case. 
Heaps of work and never going to justify the expense, especially if the GTR is sold in your country.
The GT4 is the best starting point for a transplant but remember it's never going to be a GTR so resale value will be affected.
There are a lot of unique-to-model components, not just the Rb26 in a GTR.


----------



## mr_rb26dett (Apr 6, 2015)

geoffree said:


> Yes as it was explained earlier, the GTT floor pan would need to be modified in the tunnel region for the wide GTR transfer case.
> Heaps of work and never going to justify the expense, especially if the GTR is sold in your country.
> The GT4 is the best starting point for a transplant but remember it's never going to be a GTR so resale value will be affected.
> There are a lot of unique-to-model components, not just the Rb26 in a GTR.


hi guys mi name is renato i live in south america. 

here in my country exist all type of models of skyline... ....
i have a "gtt r34 awd" and i convert this model to gtr is very very easy.... 
you can use a gtr r32 for swap the rb26dett


----------

